# what kind of bug is this?



## bentz69 (Jul 21, 2009)

If not, what kind of bug is this? Ive seen 2 or 3 of these in my bedroom over the past month. One was on my bed, and the second was by my ceiling fan. Ive picked up the bed and looked all over the floor and walls and I cant find any more.


Thank you


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that is a bed bug... but hopefully I'm wrong. I hear they are very hard to get rid of.


----------



## bentz69 (Jul 21, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> I think that is a bed bug... but hopefully I'm wrong. I hear they are very hard to get rid of.


after some searching, I just found out its a spider beetle


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you sure these aren't bed bugs, it looks exactly like a bed bug to me?

I guess you'll know anyway if you start waking up covered in bites. 

I'll cross my fingers for you that they're what you think they are.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

amyevans said:


> Are you sure these aren't bed bugs, it looks exactly like a bed bug to me?
> 
> I guess you'll know anyway if you start waking up covered in bites.
> 
> I'll cross my fingers for you that they're what you think they are.


The body shape _does_ look very similar to this photo of a Spider Beetle, as seen here:

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/media/118695/Smooth-spider-beetle

As opposed to the bedbug photos here:

http://bedbugger.com/photos-of-bed-bugs-and-signs-of-bed-bugs/

Mark


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

rightit said:


> The body shape _does_ look very similar to this photo of a Spider Beetle, as seen here:
> 
> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/media/118695/Smooth-spider-beetle
> 
> ...


Yep, looks like you're right. Do spider beetles cause many problems?

Though tbf I can't see many bugs causing more problems than bed bugs are able to, so the spider beetles probably a blessing in disguise!


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

They appear to be of the pantry pest variety and can be found in pantries, grain mills, etc. You may want to keep an eye on dry foods, cereals, books, and similar for signs. I doubt that seeing one means you are infested, but due diligence can save much trouble.


----------



## loubugs (Dec 1, 2012)

That spider beetle is called the shiny spider beetle, scientific name is Gibbium aequinoctiale. It is a scavenger, but not necessarily on dry pantry foods, but also dry carcasses such as rodent and bird and also bird nests, rodent nests and dead insects. Typically the larvae would be doing the bulk of the feeding.


----------

